# Trophy Bluefin (74") on a popping rod



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I went back to Cape Cod for bluefin popping which has been hot recently.
I hurt my back a few days ago and I thought I could cast. But I was wrong. I almost collapsed on my first cast and I volunteered to be a camaraman for the rest of the trip. Tuna were mixed with striped bass feeding herring. It was frustrating that tuna just ignored lures thrown to them. Finally we had our momentum as we had triple hookups with surface lures on a pod with mixed sizes tuna right next to the boat. One got away in a minutes, but we could land both of them as one is about 60" and the other one is 74" trophy which is allowed to keep one per boat per season.









































hookups !


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

It is interesting to observe how different popping rod bend differently. Illya fighting 60 inches bluefin with Souls.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Here are pictures of Kevin fighting 74 inches tuna with Black Devil 200.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*duel*


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

happy ending


----------



## TwoBarTwo (Jan 24, 2007)

Those fish are pretty awesome. 

JI


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

......and all of that going on insight of land. That's crazy wonderful.......


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome report KIl , one of those trip any one should experience on their life time.. Thoughts for your back , bet you know more than I do about this but have you tried a good acupuncturist


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

mad marlin said:


> Awesome report KIl , one of those trip any one should experience on their life time.. Thoughts for your back , bet you know more than I do about this but have you tried a good acupuncturist


It's been bothering me on and off last 30 years. Normally pain gets away in 7 - 10 days. That is how I developed my own fighting technique not using a harness or fighting belt. 
I hope I can throw poppers in a week.


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

That's awesome. Great catches. Any chance you know what kind of boat that is? I like the layout a lot.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

edex said:


> That's awesome. Great catches. Any chance you know what kind of boat that is? I like the layout a lot.


26 dusky


----------



## Enoch (May 30, 2010)

That dusky is a great run and gun style boat. Perfect for fishing up there.
You can probably have 3 guys casting up there on the bow. One on the pulpit, and then left and right


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

BretABaker said:


> 26 dusky


Hey Bret,
Good to see ya post again on 2cool....

I finally got around to ordering those hammereds from Dan. I had run out completely and had to resort to getting a few from BassPro to hold me over. I dont know how a big fish can be caught on them unless they are hand modified. Looking forward to trying the new ones. They should be here any day... Them hammered's work great, but man do I loose alot of them getting hung up bottom bouncin.. It has helped rigging with the single 8-9/0 wide gap homemade assist.... Any time you run across a good wide gap hook that can be bought for a reasonable price and not have to order it from the other side of the world, send me a link.... Ive even put a bug in woodys ear at hooksplus.com about trying to locate some from his sources.

Always enjoy your input about jiggin and poppin and the PM help you always give me when I write and ask...

Keep a postin with your reports and advice..

Hog


----------

